# Johnny Ray's GPS/Chart Plotter swivel mounts



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

I have one on my skiff. I have a Lowrance elite ti 9” and it holds it’s pretty well... there’s some vibration, but not bad. Aside from that, the ability to rotate is really nice as is the small foot print of the mount. I have mine mounted to a small shelf in front of my side console. I just used the mount that came with my Lowrance and attached it to the horizontal plastic part that clicks in. I can tilt the unit and rotate it that way, just a few stainless nuts and bolts and you’re good. 

i believe there’s different sizes (I went with the smaller of the two in stock at my local bass pro due to my needs and size restrictions). I probably would have been happier with the stability of the bigger model, but I’m just being picky.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I have 2 of them. used once. too much vibration for me. half price plus shipping if you want them.


----------



## MaGuyver (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks
devrep, what models are they? Got a picture?


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

don't have numbers on them and I didn't keep the packaging. here's a pic I took this morning.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

the top plates are 4 7/8" x 2 3/16".


----------



## MaGuyver (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks for the offer and pictures, but I need one over 7”.


----------

